
Unidirectional Network - wallflower
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unidirectional_network
======
nickpsecurity
Unidirectional networks, or data diodes, are used extensively in high-
assurance security for purposes like these:

[https://www.opswat.com/blog/why-data-diodes-are-essential-
is...](https://www.opswat.com/blog/why-data-diodes-are-essential-isolated-and-
classified-networks)

Strongest designs are done with light such as fiber or infrared. A number of
products were analyzed and pentested by evaluators and intelligence agencies
with resulting EAL7+ certification, the highest. Link below lists some of the
products.

[https://www.securitywizardry.com/index.php/products/boundary...](https://www.securitywizardry.com/index.php/products/boundary-
guard/data-diodes.html)

Owl's page has some more applications:

[https://www.owlcyberdefense.com/](https://www.owlcyberdefense.com/)

------
espeed
Like the Tesla Valve...

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_valve](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_valve)

~~~
mindcrime
Remember the _" The Simpsons Already Did It"_ episode of South Park? I feel
like all inventors have to have a similar _" Nikola Tesla Already Did It"_
dread when they think they've invented something. Is there anything that guy
didn't do?

------
hummerbliss
How do they assure unidirectional transfer with out any feedback in reverse
direction (TCP Acks for example ?).

~~~
finnthehuman
Send a manifest and checksums as part of the transfer, then the receiving end
can give a summary of what didn’t work.

With a data diode, the physical medium is probably a short run with no packet
loss anyway.

